# HELP! my 8 month old puppy wont stop peeing in her crate!



## sophie5411 (Nov 4, 2015)

I have a 8 month old female cockapoo, she is absolutely gorgeous and is lovely tempered HOWEVER.... From the very beginning we have had a problem with her toileting in her crate. We thought this was due to her being nervous and panicking whilst inside the crate, so we got a smaller crate which was just big enough for her to lay down, sit and stand so it made her feel more secure. We made it nice and cosy put items of our clothing in her bed, fed her in the crate, gave her treats when she goes in it, her favorite toys etc ect . 

She goes in it now very happily and comfortably at a night time and is dry (most nights) without any noise or hassle. BUT every time we come home from work, guaranteed she has pee'd in the crate. I instantly put her outside and clean up the mess and change/wash her bedding! (This is every single day im doing this). I dont tell her off i just simply put her out and carry on as normal. 

She is normally pretty good whilst we are in the house, and only has an accident here and there which i can cope with because she IS still a puppy! However the weeing in her crate every single day is really starting to worry me! We have tired her out of the crate, but on numerous occasions she has chewed items which she shouldn't and had caused quite abit of mess! We have another dog (shitzu) who is 4 years old and we never had a problem with him! never messed in his crate, had a few teething problems when allowing him access to the house whilst out, but now he is a dream! no mess, no hassle. 

We recently purchase a puppy play pen which we thought was the next alternative, however within minutes of her being in the pen, she had managed to jump over and escape!

How can we get it right with one? but so wrong with the other? PLEASE help .. how do i stop her from weeing in her crate!!!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

How long is pup spending in the crate whilst you're at work?


----------



## Rach&Miko (Oct 28, 2015)

You don't say how long you are out for?

Puppies need to pee - a lot. Maybe you're leaving her too long without a pee break and she has no choice...?


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

i also agree shes probably being left too long and cant hold it.

What do you wash her crate and bedding in? the smell still be in there even if you cant smell it, both need a wash with bio washing powder. 

What bedding are you using? Have you tried her with no bedding? Sounds mean but if you ever used puppy pads with her she could be thinking her bedding feels the same and peeing on it. Is there not a safe room you can leave her in where she cant eat anything? Do you take her out for a walk and wee before she is shut in?


----------



## sophie5411 (Nov 4, 2015)

She is in her bed during the night for about 7 hours and can hold it.... and we leave her during the day for 7 hours also?.
We have tired with no bedding and she still did it. She only has a blanket now as we have bought her countless amount of beds but they just end up getting ruined from being washed all the time.
We take her out numerous time before leaving her and always makes sure she does something before we go!


----------



## sophie5411 (Nov 4, 2015)

Amelia66 said:


> i also agree shes probably being left too long and cant hold it.
> 
> What do you wash her crate and bedding in? the smell still be in there even if you cant smell it, both need a wash with bio washing powder.
> 
> What bedding are you using? Have you tried her with no bedding? Sounds mean but if you ever used puppy pads with her she could be thinking her bedding feels the same and peeing on it. Is there not a safe room you can leave her in where she cant eat anything? Do you take her out for a walk and wee before she is shut in?


She is in her bed during the night for about 7 hours and can hold it.... and we leave her during the day for 7 hours also?.
We have tired with no bedding and she still did it. She only has a blanket now as we have bought her countless amount of beds but they just end up getting ruined from being washed all the time.
We take her out numerous time before leaving her and always makes sure she does something before we go!


----------



## Rach&Miko (Oct 28, 2015)

I see what you're saying about the 7hrs but its different during the day as she will have had breakfast before you go I assume. And maybe water left down for her - Its gotta go somewhere.

I look at it this way - when I'm asleep I don't get up to pee but during the day if you asked me to hold for 7 hours when I've had a coffee just before work... Nope I can't do it lol


----------



## sophie5411 (Nov 4, 2015)

Rach&Miko said:


> I see what you're saying about the 7hrs but its different during the day as she will have had breakfast before you go I assume. And maybe water left down for her - Its gotta go somewhere.
> 
> I look at it this way - when I'm asleep I don't get up to pee but during the day if you asked me to hold for 7 hours when I've had a coffee just before work... Nope I can't do it lol


Yer, i get where your coming from. But what do i do? i get a lift to work and cant go home in my lunch break as its not really in walking distance.
Its not nice for her i know! that's why i'm desperate for an answer because we havent had this problem before! our other dog NEVER wee'd in his crate even whilst i was at work.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

sophie5411 said:


> Yer, i get where your coming from. But what do i do? i get a lift to work and cant go home in my lunch break as its not really in walking distance.
> Its not nice for her i know! that's why i'm desperate for an answer because we havent had this problem before! our other dog NEVER wee'd in his crate even whilst i was at work.


you need to be getting someone to go in during the day. Relative/neighbour or paid service.

Its all well and good to hold it while asleep but being awake i can imagine shes desperate which is not nice for her.

Just because your old dog never did, doesn't mean there is a fix to make her stop. She probably cant hold it as long as he can and by now has probably gotten into the routine that no one will come so no point holding on.


----------



## Rach&Miko (Oct 28, 2015)

As above.

Have you got a friend, family etc that's could pop in and let her out?


----------



## Sarahliz100 (Jan 5, 2014)

I think 7 hours is an awfully long time to be crated, especially on top of another 7 hours at night.

A dog walker who'll take her out for a decent walk to allow her to toilet and also stretch her legs, have a sniff around etc so she's tired and happy to snooze the rest of the day seems like a sensible idea.


----------



## Canarie (Sep 4, 2013)

Sarahliz100 said:


> I think 7 hours is an awfully long time to be crated, especially on top of another 7 hours at night.
> 
> A dog walker who'll take her out for a decent walk to allow her to toilet and also stretch her legs, have a sniff around etc so she's tired and happy to snooze the rest of the day seems like a sensible idea.


Am astonished you are leaving your puppy so long.
You can't compare your dogs.Quite simply your puppy is being left far too long so can't hold the wee and is bored.
I understand you can't get home at lunch time.I work and can't get home at lunchtime which is why I have a dog walker.I only work part time so only happens once a week.Dog walkers do cost,but,with a dog comes responsibility.
Essentially your puppy is spending 50% of the time crated.Is that really fair?
Plus as gets older,will have even more energy which needs "spending" somewhere.

Canarie


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

So your puppy is spending 14 hours out of 24 crated........

I wouldn't leave my adult dogs for 7 hours at a time. You need to hire a dog walker or take your dog to daycare as it's not fair leaving her for that long without a break.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

14 hours of every day in a crate? When does she get to be a puppy?

How long of a walk does she get before you leave? And after you get home?

When does she get to run and play?

Another thought. Wonder if there's some SA going on. At night, she knows you're home.

What's your leaving routine like? Maybe make some changes to reduce anxiety. But really you need to get a walker in there every day. That's just too much crate time. She needs to be able to move around, look out the window, run, play.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

sophie5411 said:


> I have a 8 month old female cockapoo, she is absolutely gorgeous and is lovely tempered HOWEVER.... From the very beginning we have had a problem with her toileting in her crate. We thought this was due to her being nervous and panicking whilst inside the crate, so we got a smaller crate which was just big enough for her to lay down, sit and stand so it made her feel more secure. We made it nice and cosy put items of our clothing in her bed, fed her in the crate, gave her treats when she goes in it, her favorite toys etc ect .
> 
> She goes in it now very happily and comfortably at a night time and is dry (most nights) without any noise or hassle. BUT every time we come home from work, guaranteed she has pee'd in the crate. I instantly put her outside and clean up the mess and change/wash her bedding! (This is every single day im doing this). I dont tell her off i just simply put her out and carry on as normal.
> 
> ...


Crating is only ever an aid to toilet training, the theory behind it being that a pup or dog wont soil their bed, immediate surrounding area or where they eat, most wont, but if left in there and desparate to go then they don't have a choice and will do it.

I notice you say its always been a problem and still happens when you come home from work, how long is she being left in there for? If its too long that may be your problem, she cant hold on for the time she is in there.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

sophie5411 said:


> She is in her bed during the night for about 7 hours and can hold it.... and we leave her during the day for 7 hours also?.
> We have tired with no bedding and she still did it. She only has a blanket now as we have bought her countless amount of beds but they just end up getting ruined from being washed all the time.
> We take her out numerous time before leaving her and always makes sure she does something before we go!


At night they are not usually drinking so much if at all or eating and usually asleep so most dogs don't need to toilet through the night, unless very young or old when capacity and control is more of a problem. So that's likely why you are coming home to toileting she just needs to go more in the day.
A Total of 14 hours, 7 hours at a time especially in the day is a long while, like others have said can you not get someone in to give her a walk and a break and bit of company. Either friends, family or a dog loving neighbour, or even a paid dog walker.


----------

